# Location of PCV valve on 2000 acura 1.6 EL



## Mick_350 (Nov 11, 2006)

hey all i know this isnt a Nissan but my buddy is having problems finding his PCV valve any help would be great. Also does anyone know where i can grab a sr20 dett or will i have to order it from Japan? Thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Mick_350 said:


> hey all i know this isnt a Nissan but my buddy is having problems finding his PCV valve any help would be great. Also does anyone know where i can grab a sr20 dett or will i have to order it from Japan? Thanks


*SR20det* is what you mean right? Any import engine place should get their hands on that motor.


----------



## Mick_350 (Nov 11, 2006)

no i can get that I was wondering if anyone had a dett, i know you can do it I just dont wanna do the work, i broke my arm so, just wondering if anyone had one, cuz if not i know i can order one from Jap


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Mick_350 said:


> no i can get that I was wondering if anyone had a dett, i know you can do it I just dont wanna do the work, i broke my arm so, just wondering if anyone had one, cuz if not i know i can order one from Jap


Nissan never released a _SR20det_t engine. The _Sr20dett_ is a aftermarket creation.

http://www.nissanforums.com/sr20de-det-engines/97777-sr20dett.html

http://www.nissanforums.com/forced-induction-nitrous-oxide/35618-garret-sr20det-t.html

If you have the money and time any real performance import shop will do it for you.


----------

